

Maker Aware Of 40% Failure In Hip Implant - ctoth
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/23/business/jj-study-suggested-hip-device-could-fail-in-thousands-more.html

======
ctoth
This one brings up a few interesting issues we seem to discuss around here.
Regulation and the FDA, rates of failure (This provides a bit of a contrast to
the oft-repeated refrain that software engineering is the least mature of all
engineering disciplines -- how common is 40% failure in the medical industry?)

Perhaps a bit bourgeois for HN, but I thought it might stimulate discussion.

